# Cichlid ID



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok heres the story my birthday was the 3rd of this month and my friends bought me this cihlid and i dont know what it is please help me.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

some kind of african. i wouldnt recomend keeping it in that tank with convicts.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

so the bottom on is a con also and ty gump


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Definitely a Mbnuna from Malawi, from the color, I'd guess cobalt blue zebra.


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

it looks like the zebra i have


----------



## tankfan (May 30, 2006)

Metriaclima Callinos aka cobalt blue


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Way to revive a 3 month old thread. Hes known what they are since september.


----------

